
Winners of the 2018 Lyttle Lytton Contest for awful novel openers - strangecasts
http://adamcadre.ac/18lyttle.html
======
masonic
This is a sad ripoff of the concept behind the longstanding Bulwer-Lytton
Fiction Contest[0].

[0] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bulwer-
Lytton_Fiction_Contest](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bulwer-
Lytton_Fiction_Contest)

